# Discord WatchSniper



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose de découvrir un Serveur Discord que l'on a lancé avec quelques passionnés. Oui je sais c'est une pub déguisée mais l'objectif est de partager et d'échanger entre passionnés.

On y parle de montres, de prix et tout çà sans langue de bois et sans filtre. L'ambiance est bonne et, même si on est pas nombreux, on se marre bien et on partage nos wristshots et nos trouvailles.

Le Serveur a la particularité d'afficher les annonces horlogères dès leur publication, ce qui permet de les sniper et d'etre le premier sur les meilleurs offres 

Voici le lienpour nous rejoindre: Join the WatchSniper Discord Server!

J'espère que vous passerez nous faire un petit coucou


----------

